# Urge to Pee Lessening = Paranoia



## lola13

Ok, so I know this is a strange one. I'm almost 6 weeks, and getting concerned that my frequent bathroom visits are lessening. For the last two weeks I had to get up at least once per night. The last few nights, I've had less urgency.

I'm getting concerned it's a bad sign. Think this is a bad sign? I'm reading into everything these days.


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's nothing to worry about, i only had to get up once a night to pee untill i was 6 weeks (probably more the excitement than being pregnant),
after that it just stopped and i could sleep long nights like before.
my mom had the same, she only had the frequent urination thing going on in the last months.

personally, i've only just noticed last week or so that i have to pee more than usual and it's smaller amounts (but it's not a UTI hehe).


----------



## Pippin

I've not gotten up the last few nights either but my sickness has doubled, think last time with my son this happened then once second tri hit it got worse again.


----------



## kanga

hi hun, I was the same until 6/7 weeks. And for the kast 5 weeks I havent needed to get up in the night, I am just busting in the morning. I think I am just so much of a bed-lover that I dont wake up (although I do sometimes dream of really needing a wee, tmi!). My bubs is fine, I am sure yours is too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cgweegee

At the beginning of my pregnancy, I had just about every symptom in the book. And then one day, I'm not sure exactly when, (I wasn't too far along) they almost all went away. Naturally, I was freaking out and convinced I was losing another one but as you can tell, everything was fine.


----------

